# Nurburgring test time for 3



## kite (Dec 20, 2006)

Nordschleife excluding GP track, 20.6 kms:

6:55* -- 178.699 km/h -- Radical SR8, 360 PS/650 kg, Michael Vergers, sep,28 05, www.radicalextremesportscars.com/news_folder/nord0905/index.php 
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/video_gallery...lap_record.html (* street-legal only in the UK) 
7:12* -- 173.600 km/h -- Radical SR3 Turbo, 320 PS/500 kg (test drive 07/03) (*mfr.) 
7:12.25 173.500 km/h -- Schnitzer BMW M3 GTR, Dirk Mueller, 24hrs race practice (02) 
7:14.89 172.181 km/h - Donkervoort D8 270 RS, , 350 PS/600 kg, Michael Düchting, nov,6 05, http://autoweek.nl/newsdisp.php?cache=no&ID=4199 
7:15.63 169.311 km/h -- Edo Porsche 996 GT2 RS, 542 PS/1284 kg, Patrick Simons (sport auto 09/05), www.edo-competition.net/movies/nordschleife_gt2rs.wmv 
7:18.01 170.236 km/h -- Donkervoort D8 RS, 370 PS/670 kg, Michael Duechting, sport auto 12/2004, >>> http://speed.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThr...fID=2&tID=13957 
7:19* -- 168.929 km/h -- Radical SR3 1500 Turbo, Phil Bennet (jun,15 03) (*mfr.), www.radicalmotorsport.com/news_folder/nordchliefe/index.php , 
www.radicalsportscars.com/gallery/ring2b.mpg 
7:21 --- 168.163 km/h -- Blitz Supra, 650 PS (Autocar magazine 97) 
7:28 --- 166.652 km/h -- Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1475 kg, Walther Roehrl,(Autobild 07/04) 
7:32* -- 164.071 km/h - Pagani Zonda F, 650 PS/ 1230 kg, (*mfr.) www.autodrome-cannes.com/index-eng.asp 
7:32.44 163.911 km/h -- Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1475 kg, definitive time Horst von Saurma (sport auto 01/04)7:32.52 163.882 km/h -- Gemballa Porsche GTR 600 EVO, Wolfgang Kaufmann (sport auto 01) , www.gemballa.com/news/gtr6002.html 
7:34 --- 163.586 km/h - Koenigsegg CCR, 806 PS/1180 kg, Horst von Saurma (sport auto), oct,17-18 05, http://www.koenigsegg.com/news/articles.as...page=&type=news 
7:36 --- 162.631 km/h -- Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1475 kg, factory test driver Walther Roehrl (02) 
7:39 --- 161.575 km/h -- Koenigsegg CCR, 806 PS/1180 kg, www.koenigsegg.com/news/articles.asp?news=91&page=&type=news 
www.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThread=y&gID=0&fID=0&tID=44953 
7:40 --- 161.217 km/h - Bugatti 16/4 Veyron, 1001 PS/1980 kg (Wheels magazine Australia, 12/05) 
7:40* -- 161.217 km/h -- Porsche Carrera GT, 612 PS/ 1495 kg, *cold and partially wet track (sport auto 12/03) 
7:40 --- 161.217 km/h -- Mercedes Benz SLR McLaren, Klaus Ludwig (AutoBild 07/04) 
7:41 --- 160.868 km/h -- Manthey Porsche GT3 M410, 413hp (AutoBild 07/04) , www.manthey-motors.de/nextshopcms/cmspdf.asp?id=217 
7:42* -- 160.519 km/h - Ford GT, 550 PS/ 1521 kg (*as indicated by Octane magazine, 11/05) 
7:42 --- 160.519 km/h -- Mosler MT900S Photon, Joao Barbosa, (04) (according to dailysportscar.net) 
7:42 --- 160.519 km/h -- Radical 1500 SR3, 230 PS/510 kg (02) 
7:42.9 - 160.207 km/h -- Corvette Z06, 500 PS/1319 kg, Jan Magnusen, (Sporbilen, jun,26 05), www.supercars.net/Pics?vpf2=y&gID=3&fID=0&tID=10073&mID=1384471&l=d 
7:43 --- 160.173 km/h -- Porsche 996 GT3 RS, factory test driver Walter Roehrl (MOTOR magazine) 
7:43 --- 160.173 km/h -- TechArt Porsche GT Street, 620 PS/1453 kg, (sport auto 08/02) 
7:43.5 - 160,000 km/h -- Lamborghini Murcielago (Autocar magazine 02) 
7:44 --- 159.828 km/h -- Pagani Zonda C12 S, 555 PS/1388 kg (sport auto 07/02) 
7:45 --- 159.484 km/h -- Gemballa Porsche GTR 600, 600hp (00) 
7:45* -- 159.484 km/h -- McLaren F1, *estimated lap time from a video available at www.pistonheads.tv 
7:46 --- 159.142 km/h -- Porsche 996 GT2, 462 PS/1450 kg (sport auto 06/01) 
7:46 --- 159.142 km/h -- Jaguar XJ220, John Walton (EVO magzine 07/00), www.jwhubbers.nl/ring/docs/evo-0007-7.jpg 
7:46 --- 159.142 km/h -- SHK Porsche 993 GT2, 652hp (sport auto 99) 
7:47 --- 158.801 km/h -- Porsche 996 GT3 RS, 381hp (sport auto 03/04) 
7.49 --- 158.124 km/h -- Porsche GT3, 392hp (AutoBild 2004), www.autobild.de/tuning/testberichte/artikel.php?artikel_id=7274&artikel_seite=4 
7:49 --- 158.124 km/h -- Porsche 996 GT3 Cup, 360 PS/1207 kg (sport auto 02/99) 
7:49.72 157.885 km/h -- Honda RC30, Helmut Daehne (93) (moto bike) 
7:50 --- 157.787 km/h -- BMW E46 M3 CSL (sport auto 08/03) 
7:50 --- 157.787 km/h -- Blitz Supra, 750hp, Herbert Schuerg (97) 
7:50 --- 157.787 km/h -- Lamborghini Murcielago, 462 PS/1450 kg (sport auto 06/02) 
7:50 --- 157.787 km/h -- Westfield Super 7 with Hayabusa engine, >>> http://nurburgring.free.fr/Vids/Bren_Westi...vx504_1_350.avi 
7:52 --- 157.119 km/h -- BMW M5 (E60), 507 PS/1844 kg, http://videos.streetfire.net/Player.aspx?f...91F288808EB&p=0 
7:52 --- 157.119 km/h -- Gemballa Porsche 911 Le Mans (sport auto 95) 
7:52 --- 157.119 km/h -- Lamborghini Gallardo E-Gear (sport auto 12/03) 
7:52 --- 157.119 km/h -- Mercedes Benz SLR McLaren (sport auto 06/04) 
7:54 --- 156.456 km/h -- Mercedes CLK DTM AMG, 582bPS/1678kg, (sport auto 03/05), >>> http://speed.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThr...fID=2&tID=27415 
7:54 --- 156.456 km/h -- Porsche 996 GT3 (sport auto 06/03) 
7:55 --- 156.126 km/h -- Caterham R500 Superlight, Robert Nearn (EVO magazine 07/00) 
7:56 --- 155.798 km/h -- Ferrari 360 Challenge Stradale, 425 PS/1387 kg (sport auto 02/04) 
7:56 --- 155.798 km/h -- Porsche 996 Turbo, 420 PS/1569 kg (sport auto 06/00) 
7:56* -- 155.798 km/h -- Chevrolet Corvette Z05 ,company chief engineer Dave Hill (*mfr.) 
7:56.73 155.569 km/h -- Honda NSX-R (Best Motoring video "Carrera Invasion", lap not completed) 
7:57 --- 155.472 km/h -- Lotec Porsche 993 Turbo, 600PS/1558 kg (sport auto 05/98 ) 
7:58 --- 156.652 km/h -- Audi RS4 4.2 V8 FSI, 420 PS/ 1650 kg, Frank Stippler, oct 05, www.8200rpm.com/forum/read.php?f=10&i=16841&t=16841\ 
7:59 --- 154.822 km/h -- Porsche 997 Carrera S, PASM setting "Performance", (Walter Roehrl WHEELS 06/ 2004) 
7:59* -- 154.822 km/h -- Chevrolet C6 Z51, company test driver Dave Hill (*mfr.) 
7:59 --- 154.822 km/h -- Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R, Dirk Schoymans (Autocar magazine 97) 
7:59.41 154.690 km/h -- Subaru Impreza WRX STi spec.C "prototype" (2004), www.subaru.com.hk/pdf/SNW0404.pdf 
8:01.72 153.984 km/h -- Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R, (Best Motoring video "Carrera Invasion") 
8:02 --- 153.858 km/h -- Porsche 997 Carrera S, PASM setting "Sport", (Walter Roehrl WHEELS 06/ 04) 
8:03 --- 153.540 km/h - Aston Martin V8 Vantage, 385 PS/1636 kg, Pirelli P Zero Corsa (sport auto 10/05) 
8:03 --- 153.540 km/h -- Porsche 911 GT3, 360 PS/1391 kg (sport auto 08/99) 
8:04 --- 153.223 km/h -- Lamborghini Diablo GT, 575 PS/1620 kg (sport auto 07/00) 
8:05 --- 152.907 km/h -- Ferrari 575M Maranello F1, 580 PS/1820 kg (sport auto 12/02) 
8:05 --- 152.907 km/h -- Porsche 997 Carrera S, PASM settino "Standard", Walter Roehrl (WHEELS 06/04) 
8:05 --- 152.907 km/h -- Porsche 997 Carrera S, 355PS/1461kg (sport auto 05/05), http://speed.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThr...fID=2&tID=36440 
8:05 --- 152.907 km/h -- Ruf CTR, www.lad.lv/~martini/porsche/Videos/RUF-CTR_Nurburgring1.wmv 
8:06 --- 152.592 km/h -- Mercedes Benz SL55 AMG (sport auto 04/02) 
8:06.01 152.589 km/h -- Subaru WRX Sti C-spec (Best Motoring video "Carrera Invasion") 
8:07 --- 152.279 km/h -- Ferrari 550 Maranello, 485 PS/1724 kg (sport auto 06/98 ) 
8:09 --- 151.656 km/h -- BMW M6, 507 PS/1761 kg (sport auto 12/05), www.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThread=y&gID=0&fID=2&tID=63338 
8:09 --- 151.656 km/h -- Honda NSX-R, 320 PS/1467 kg (sport auto 08/02) 
8:09 --- 151.656 km/h -- Ferrari 360 Modena , 400 PS/1464 kg (sport auto 10/99) 
8:09 --- 151.656 km/h -- Lamborghini Diablo SV, 520 PS/1590 kg (sport auto 12/97) 
8:10 --- 151.114 km/h -- Aston Martin V8 Vantage (Top Gear 02/05) 
8:10 --- 151.114 km/h -- Chrysler Viper GTS, 411 PS/1567 kg (sport auto 10/97) 
8:10 --- 151.347 km/h -- Donkervoort D8 180R, 210 PS/650 kg (sport auto 03/01) 
8:10.75 151.265 km/h -- Subaru Impreza WRX STi Version III sedan (1996), www.subaru.com.hk/pdf/SNW0404.pdf 
8:11 --- 151,274 km/h -- Mitsubishi Lancer EVO IX (Best Motoring video 14) 
8:11* -- 151,274 km/h -- Porsche Cayman S, 295 PS/1340 kg, test driver Walter Roehrl (*mfr.) (sport auto 07/05) 
8:12 --- 150.732 km/h -- Mercedes Benz SL55 AMG, 476 PS/1651 kg (sport auto 04/02) 
8:12 --- 150.732 km/h -- Porsche 993 Turbo (sport auto 03/97) 
8:12 --- 150.732 km/h -- Porsche 993 Turbo works tuning (sport auto 06/97) 
8:33 --- 150.426 km/h - Aston Martin V8 Vantage, 385 PS/1636 kg, Bridgestone Potenza RE 50 (sport auto 10/05) 
8:13 --- 150.426 km/h -- BMW M5 (E60), 507 PS/1844 kg (sport auto 12/04), http://speed.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThr...fID=2&tID=13956 
8:13 --- 150.426 km/h -- Lotus Esprit Sport 350, 354 PS/1324 kg (sport auto 05/99) 
8:13 --- 150.426 km/h -- Dodge Viper SRT-10, 506 hp (sport auto, 10/04) 
8:14 --- 150.120 km/h -- Mercedes SL 65 AMG, 612 PS/2049 kg (sport auto 01/05), http://speed.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThr...fID=2&tID=23337 
8:14.98 149.824 km/h -- Mitsubishi Carisma Evo VIII GSR MR 8 (Best Motoring video "Carrera Invasion") 
8:15 --- 149.818 km/h -- Alpina Roadster S, 300 PS/1416 kg (sport auto 6/05), www.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThread=y&gID=0&fID=2&tID=44295 
8:15 --- 149.818 km/h -- Corvette C6, 404 PS/1491 kg (sport auto 08/05), www.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThread=y&gID=0&fID=0&tID=46738 
8:15* -- 149.818 km/h -- Holden GTS (00), *estimated 
8:15 --- 149.818 km/h -- Porsche 997 Carrera 2, Walter Roehrl (WHEELS 06/04) 
8:15 --- 149.818 km/h -- Ruf 911 CTR 2, 520 hp 
8:16 --- 149.516 km/h -- AC-Schnitzer M3 CLS II E36, 350 PS (sport auto 11/97) 
8:16 --- 149.516 km/h -- AC-Schnitzer V8 Topster, 450 PS/1557kg (sport auto 01/05) http://speed.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThr...fID=2&tID=18724 
8:16 --- 149.516 km/h -- Aston Martin DB9, 457hp (sport auto 11/04) http://speed.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThr...fID=2&tID=10114 
8:16.15 149.471 km/h -- Honda NSX (Best Motoring video "Carrera Invasion") 
8:17 --- 149.215 km/h -- Aston Martin V12 Vanquish, 515 PS/1775 kg (sport auto 01/03) 
8:17 --- 149.215 km/h -- Porsche 911 Carrera, 320 PS/1399 kg (sport auto 06/01) 
8:18 --- 149.916 km/h -- BMW Z8, 400PS/1651 kg (sport auto 08/00) 
8:18 --- 149.916 km/h -- Chevrolet Corvette Z05 Commemorative Edition, 344 PS (sport auto 09/2003) 
8:18 --- 149.916 km/h -- Ferrari F355, 380 PS/1350 kg (sport auto 06/97) 
8:18 --- 149.916 km/h -- Maserati GranSport, 400 PS/1672 kg (sport auto 09/05), www.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThread=y&gID=0&fID=2&tID=50624 
8:20 --- 148.320 km/h -- Audi RS6, 400 PS/ 1815 kg (sport auto 03/01) 
8:20 --- 148.320 km/h -- BMW M3 E36, 321 hp (Autocar magazine 1997) 
8:20 --- 148.320 km/h -- Porche 993 GT3, Walter Roehrl (Car magazine 10/99) 
8:22 --- 147.749 km/h -- BMW M3 E46, 343 PS/1584 kg (sport auto 12/00) 
8:22 --- 147.749 km/h -- BMW M Coupe, 321 PS/1445 kg (sport auto 10/98 ) 
8:22 --- 147.749 km/h -- Mercedes-Benz C55 (sport auto07/2004) 
8:22.38 147.617 km/h -- Nissan Skyline R32 GTR (Best Motoring video "Carrera Invasion") 
8:23 --- 147.435 km/h -- Aston Martin DB7 GT, 442 PS/1833 kg (sport auto 07/03) 
8:23 --- 147.435 km/h -- Porsche 996 Carrera 4, 300 PS/1466 kg (sport auto 01/02) 
8:24 --- 147.143 km/h -- Mercedes SLK 55 AMG, 360PS/1566kg (sport auto 04/05), http://speed.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThr...fID=2&tID=31462 
8:24 --- 147.143 km/h -- Subaru Impreza WRX STi (sport auto 05/04) 
8:25 --- 146.851 km/h -- Audi RS4, 375 PS/1675 kg (sport auto 10/00) 
8:25 --- 146.851 km/h -- Corvette Callaway C12, 400 PS/1564 kg (sport auto 04/99) 
8:25 --- 146.851 km/h -- Mitsubishi Carisma GT Evo VI, 300 PS/1466 kg (sport auto 11/99) 
8:25 --- 146.851 km/h -- Mitsubishi Carisma GT Evo VII (sport auto 11/02) 
8:26 --- 146.561 km/h -- Mercedes Benz SLK 32 AMG, 354 PS/1480 kg (sport auto 05/01) 
8:26 --- 146.561 km/h -- Nissan 350Z, 280 PS/1526 kg (sport auto 10/03) 
8:28 --- 145.984 km/h -- BMW M5, 400PS/1833 kg (sport auto 03/99) 
8:28 --- 145.984 km/h -- Nissan Skyline GTR, 277 PS 
8:28 --- 145.984 km/h -- Porsche 993 Carrera 2, 285 PS/1452 kg (sport auto 01/98 ) 
8:28 --- 145.984 km/h -- Porsche Carrera Cabrio (sport auto 04/97) 
8:28.93 145.690 km/h -- Subaru Impreza WRX sedan (1992) www.subaru.com.hk/pdf/SNW0404.pdf 
8:29 --- 145.697 km/h -- Mercedes Benz CLK 55 AMG, 347 PS/1593 kg (sport auto 05/00) 
8:29 --- 145.697 km/h -- Audi S4 4.2 Avant, 344 PS/1826 kg (sport auto 11/03) 
8:30 --- 145.412 km/h -- Maserati Coupé Cambiocorsa, 320 PS/1593 kg (sport auto 10/02) 
8:31.--- 145.130 km/h -- 2006 CADILLAC STS-V, 440PS/1948 kg, www.autoweek.com/article.cms?articleId=101519 
8:31.42 145.008 km/h -- Ferrari F355, 380hp (Top Gear magazine) 
8:32 --- 144.844 km/h -- BMEW Z4 3.0 SMG (sport auto04/03) 
8:32 --- 144.844 km/h -- Lotus Exige, 192hp (sport auto 08/04) 
8:32 --- 144.844 km/h -- BMW M Roadster, 321 PS/1410 kg (sport auto 09/97) 
8:32 --- 144.844 km/h -- BMW Z4 3.0 SMG, 231 PS/1396 kg (sport auto 05/03) 
8:32 --- 144.844 km/h -- Porsche Boxster S, 252 PS/1386 kg (sport auto 12/99) 
8:32 --- 144.844 km/h -- Volkswagen Golf R32, 250 PS 
8:33.80 144.336 km/h -- Honda NSX (6-speed) Coupe, 276 PS (Top Gear magazine) 
8:34 --- 144.280 km/h -- Acura NSX, 276 PS 
8:34 --- 144.280 km/h -- BMW Z3 Coupé 3.0i, 231 PS/1350 kg (sport auto 04/01) 
8:34 --- 144.280 km/h -- Opel Speedester Turbo, 220 PS (sport auto 04/04) 
8:35 --- 144.000 km/h -- BMW 130i, 258 PS/1350 kg (Road & Track) 
8:35 --- 144.000 km/h -- BMW M3 SMG E36, 321 PS/1515 kg (sport auto 03/97) 
8:35 --- 144.000 km/h -- Brabus-Mercedes Benz C V8 Sportcoupé, 426 PS/1635 kg (sport auto 02/02) 
8:35 --- 144.000 km/h -- Opel Speedster Turbo, 220 PS 
8:36 --- 143.585 km/h -- BMW E36 M3 EVO, 321 PS 
8:36 --- 143.585 km/h -- Alpina-BMW B3 3.3 Coupé (sport auto 07/99) 
8:36 --- 143.585 km/h -- Jaguar XKR Performance Kit, 363 PS/1703 kg (sport auto 09/00) 
8:36 --- 143.585 km/h -- Porsche Boxster ´03, 228 PS/1370 kg (sport auto 02/03) 
8:36.42 143.604 km/h -- BMW M3 EVO, 321hp (Top Gear magazine) 
8:37 --- 143.443 km/h -- Maserati 3200GT, 370 PS/1614 kg (sport auto 09/02) 
8:37 --- 143.443 km/h -- Mercedes Benz C32 AMG, (sport auto 09/01) 
8:37 --- 143.443 km/h -- Nissan Skyline GTR V-Spec, 350 PS 
8:37 --- 143.443 km/h -- Subaru Impreza GT Turbo, 218 PS/1290 kg (sport auto 03/00) 
8:37 --- 143.443 km/h -- Honda NSX 3.0 (sport auto 07/91) 
8:37 --- 143.443 km/h -- VW Golf R32 (sport auto 02/03) 
8:37.10 143.415 km/h -- Nissan GTR V, 350 pS (Top Gear maagzine) 
8:38 --- 143.166 km/h -- Brabus-Mercedes Benz CLK 5.8, 400 PS/1592 kg (sport auto 12/98 ) 
8:38 --- 143.166 km/h -- Honda NSX 3.2, 280 PS/1386 kg (sport auto 08/97) 
8:38 --- 143.166 km/h -- Mercedes Benz SL500, 306 PS/1852 kg (sport auto 12/01) 
8:38 --- 143.166 km/h -- Renault Megane Sport Trophy "sport auto" edition, 225PS/1371 kg (sport auto 6/05), www.supercars.net/PitLane?viewThread=y&gID=0&fID=2&tID=40016 
8:38 --- 143.166 km/h -- Porsche 996 Carrera, 296hp 
8:39 --- 142.890 km/h -- Honda S2000, 240 PS/1275 kg (sport auto 01/00) 
8:39 --- 142.890 km/h -- Morgan Aero 8, 286 PS/1193 kg (sport auto 04/03) 
8:40 --- 142.615 km/h -- Holden GTS, on an in and out lap (2000) 
8:40 --- 142.615 km/h -- Chevrolet Corvette C5 automatic, 344 PS/1505 kg (sport auto 07/97) 
8:41 --- 142.342 km/h -- Aston Martin DB7, 420 PS/1847 kg (sport auto 01/99) 
8:41 --- 142.342 km/h -- Audi S3, 210 PS/1489 kg (sport auto 06/99) 
8:42 --- 142.069 km/h -- Audi S4, 265 PS/1592 kg (sport auto 08/98 ) 
8:42 --- 142.069 km/h -- Audi TT 1.8 quattro w. ESP, 225 PS/1461 kg, (sport auto 07/01) 
8:42 --- 142.069 km/h -- BMW Alpina B3 3.3, 280 PS/1495 kg (sport auto 07/99) 
8:42 --- 142.069 km/h -- Lotus Exige, 179 PS/796 kg, (sport auto 11/00) 
8:43 --- 141.797 km/h -- Honda Integra Type R (sport auto 12/00) 
8:44.83 141.303 km/h -- Chevrolet Corvette Coupe, 339 PS, automatic (Top Gear maagzine) 
8:46 --- 140.989 km/h -- Porsche 993 Carrera S, 285hp 
8:47 --- 140.721 km/h -- Honda Civic Type-R, 200 PS/1246 kg (sport auto 11/01) 
8:48.25 140.388 km/h -- Porsche 911 Carrera, 285hp (Top Gear magazine) 
8:49 --- 140.189 km/h -- Jaguar XKR Coupe, 363 PS/1703 kg (sport auto 07/98 ) 
8:49 --- 140.189 km/h -- Renault Clio Sport V6, 226 PS/1381 kg (sport auto 07/01) 
8:49 --- 140.189 km/h -- Audi TT 1.8T quattro Coupé, 225 PS/1461 kg (sport auto 11/98 ) 
8:50 --- 139.925 km/h -- BMW Alpina B10 3.2, 260 PS/1600 kg (sport auto 04/98 ) 
8:50* -- 139.925 km/h -- Mercedes Benz E55 AMG (sport auto ??/00) 
8:51 --- 139.661 km/h -- Alfa Romeo 156 GTA, 231 PS/1350 kg (sport auto 05/02) 
8:51* -- 139.661 km/h -- Ford Focus ST, 225 PS/1330 kg (sport auto 09/05) (*mfr.) 
8:51 --- 139.661 km/h -- Mercedes Benz C43 AMG, 306 PS/1571 kg (sport auto 12/01) 
8:52 --- 139.398 km/h -- Mercedes Benz CLK 430, 279 PS/1564 kg (sport auto 09/01) 
8:52 --- 139.529 km/h -- VW Golf GTI DSG, 200 PS/1421 kg (sport auto 11/05) 
8:54 --- 138.897 km/h -- Porsche Boxster, 204 PS/1325 kg (sport auto 01/97) 
8:54 --- 138.932 km/h -- VW Golf GTI 25th Anniversary, 180 hp, 1320 kg (sport auto 01/02) 
8:55 --- 134.579 km/h -- Mini Cooper S Works, 200 hp (sport auto ??/04) 
8:58 --- 133.829 km/h -- Lotus Esprit Turbo SE (sport auto 07/97) 
9:05* -- 136.073 km/h -- Ford Focus RS, 215 PS/1355 kg (sport auto 09/05)(*mfr.) 
9:07 --- 135.576 km/h -- Mercedes SLK 230, 195 PS/1356 kg (sport auto 05/01) 
9:07 --- 135.576 km/h -- AMG Mercedes SLK 230 compressor (sport auto 05/99) 
9:09 --- 135.802 km/h --VW Golf V6 4Motion, 204 PS/1455 kg (sport auto 01/02) 
10:08 -- 121.973 km/h --Ford Transit, 136 PS/??? kg (Top Gear TV, jul,10 05)


----------

